# New Hawaii Resort for Diamond Resorts



## AmexBlack (Jul 30, 2015)

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/diamond-resorts-announces-hawaii-development-200500410.html


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 30, 2015)

probably the Ali'i Drive project, south of Royal Kona resort. See this thread.


----------

